# Another moon pic, with a twist



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A bit special this one.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shot, I like that.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> Nice shot, I like that.


And guess where it was shot? On top of the old ski slope near Uxbridge just as the jet was coming into land.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice had to look twice at it :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I like that a lot


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> And guess where it was shot? On top of the old ski slope near Uxbridge just as the jet was coming into land.


Nice....:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Fly me to the moon and let me play amugst the stars :lol: sorry couldnt help it


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Holy **** that's good !


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely composition


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

excellent, cracking picture :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice capture


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Certainly different - well executed


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Trip to the moon, great pic.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol that puts mine to shame, very nice picture Is that real or pp ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ovolo said:


> Lol that puts mine to shame, very nice picture Is that real or pp ?


I wonder who would be first to ask the question, crossed my mind too, it's pictured in todays' Daily Mail, the photographer claims its for real, his explanation here:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-stunning-image-cutting-lunar-landscape.html


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

You wouldn't get vapour trails if it's coming into land, must be 25000 feet at least, plus no flaps extended. 
Good pic tho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil H said:


> You wouldn't get vapour trails if it's coming into land, must be 25000 feet at least, plus no flaps extended.
> Good pic tho


Now you've said that, the gear isn't down either.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

There are no lights visible and both the moon and the aeroplane are in focus. I think it is two pictures. Still a good idea and nice shot though. 

Brett will offer his opinion I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes I think your right

Letter to the Daily Mail

Dear Sir............................


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Another one I've kept in my library


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

The plane in the moon pic looks like a DC-10, they have been out of service since 2007?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Phil H said:


> You wouldn't get vapour trails if it's coming into land, must be 25000 feet at least, plus no flaps extended.
> Good pic tho


You said "Flaps Extended"

Giggidy Giggidy.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Impressive mate, right place, right time. Life is a series of pictures ( sorry if that sounds twee ) and you have caught one there. Get it framed chief.


----------

